# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Гомель >  Спортивное питание в Гомеле

## frau

Интернет-магазин *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*предлагает широкий ассортимент продуктов, созданных для Зожников. В каталоге можно найти разнообразные напитки, добавки и витамины для спортсменов стремящихся к олимпу. Менеджеры контакт-центра помогут с выбором витаминов, аминокислот, протеинов, предложат большой выбор предтренировочных комплексов и жиросжигатели, для быстрого достижения поставленной цели. А для ежедневного поддержания фигуры обратите внимание на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и батончики.
*Новинка!
**Теперь на сайте можно воспользоваться услугами профессиональных специалистов:**разработка программы питания и тренировок от врача-диетолога [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]уход за волосами
уход за кожей
занятия фитнесом***    *

Для заказа звоните по телефону*  _+375 44 7172497_

----------

